# anyone keep servals/bobcats/alc on this forums?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

as it says in the title, does anyone keep any of these?

would love to get into keeping one or two of these when i get older because theres no chance the council will let me keep a pride of lions or a tiger 

this is something id do years or research on, on the internet, in books, getting experience and wont be getting any if i can until ive got a house with a bit of land on, i know theyre not like a domestic cat and they can hurt you, so no lectures please:whistling2:

can anyone tell me their personal experience with these cats? and sorry for going on but does anyone know what the laws are against keeping them in say amsterdam and paris? id love to study there and if i like it there(ive been both places and i really do) and could find myself settled there, id like to keep them there when im at least 22, no younger, id like none dwa cats first like baycats and spotted cats so i dont just jump in at the deep end without testing the shallow water first


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

no one?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Might be worth waiting abit longer than an hour and a half Joe. 

Best person to speak to on here, at a guess, would be animalsbeebee.

Or on facebook Park Exotics

(Its quite possible they are the same person, I cant remember off hand).

Also, try www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk for possible keepers, or those who can point you in the right direction.

I'm not sure how far you will get with your search, but if you have years to learn, and save up, there is a chance.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Might be worth waiting abit longer than an hour and a half Joe.
> 
> Best person to speak to on here, at a guess, would be animalsbeebee.
> 
> ...


haha sorry, im just impatient  thank you ill have a look on their page now


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes there are a fair few in uk in private collections and 
Beeing breed often


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any help too offer you, but I if you do find any information on them post some of it here. Servals, in particular in my opinion, are amazing creatures, and one that I would love to keep in an ideal world.

However, I would say that you should probably sight your sights a little later than 22 to keep one of these, mainly due to expense. They are expensive animals to keep and would require an enclosure that would cost several thousand, plus you would most likely need to own your own property, as most landlords won't allow domestic cats let alone servals, etc. You probably already know this, so don't let me dishearten you.

Best of luck to you with it though, wild cats would be great to keep. I am sure there will be a good few keepers in the UK, but most probably keep their heads down and don't go public with it.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack W said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any help too offer you, but I if you do find any information on them post some of it here. Servals, in particular in my opinion, are amazing creatures, and one that I would love to keep in an ideal world.
> 
> However, I would say that you should probably sight your sights a little later than 22 to keep one of these, mainly due to expense. They are expensive animals to keep and would require an enclosure that would cost several thousand, plus you would most likely need to own your own property, as most landlords won't allow domestic cats let alone servals, etc. You probably already know this, so don't let me dishearten you.
> 
> Best of luck to you with it though, wild cats would be great to keep. I am sure there will be a good few keepers in the UK, but most probably keep their heads down and don't go public with it.


they are amazing creatures, and yeah i was thinking this morning, i wonder how many servals i can keep if i win the lottery :mf_dribble: id be able to keep them by the time im 18 then :whistling2:


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is helpful but if you want something similar but much more attainable I would recommend a savannah cat, they are larger than an average domestic cat, look amazing and a damn sight easier to care for.


----------

